# Interesting Quotes



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

"Profanity is the adjective of the feeble minded." - Gordon Lane 

"Profanity is a weak mind trying to express itself forcefully" - Unknown



George Washington - “When it was reported to General Washington 

that the army was frequently indulging in swearing, he 

immediately sent out the following order: *The general is 

sorry to be informed that the foolish and wicked practice of 

profane cursing and swearing — a vice little known heretofore in 

the American army — is growing into fashion. Let the men and 

officers reflect 'that we can not hope for the blessing of 

heaven on our army if we insult it by our impiety and 

folly.*'”



Unknown - “Profanity never did any man the least good, *no man is the richer, or happier, or the wiser for it. It commends no one to any society. It is disgusting to the refined; abominable to the good, insulting to those with whom we associate; degrading to the mind, unprofitable, needless, and injurious to society.*”



"Nothing is greater or more fearful sacrilege than to prostitute the great name of God to the petulancy of an idle tongue." - Jeremy Taylor



"The foolish and wicked practice of profane cursing and swearing is a vice so mean and low that every person of sense and character detests and despises it." - George Washington


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

"Went to Philly. Went to Philadelphia but it was closed." W.C.Fields


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

"Learning to play is a science. Learning to not play is an art."

-dh


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

"BURRRRRRRP! I don't remember having that for lunch" Unknown


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

"The fact that you explore yourself more than others, that you dress differently, that you don't find idle chatter entertaining, that you aren't faddish, that you despise television, or that you don't respect "public opinion", (an oxymoron if ever there was one), may mean that you live, not below the standard of normalcy, but above it."

Daryl Sharp - TO Jungian Analyst


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Michelle said:


> "The fact that you explore yourself more than others, that you dress differently, that you don't find idle chatter entertaining, that you aren't faddish, that you despise television, or that you don't respect "public opinion", (an oxymoron if ever there was one), may mean that you live, not below the standard of normalcy, but above it."
> Daryl Sharp - TO Jungian Analyst


...good one, michelle!

here's another oxymoron: mainstream taste

-dh


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

If you go to sleep with an itchy a$$, you'll wake up with a smelly finger :tongue: - Confucius


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

jcayer said:


> If you go to sleep with an itchy a$$, you'll wake up with a smelly finger :tongue: - Confucius


Why do Quebec'ers find toilet humour so funny? :food-smiley-004:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I liked what Tony said on The Sopranos last Sunday:

"'Remember When' is the lowest form of conversation."
(In response to a couple of guys exchanging non-stop "remember when" stories)


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Michelle said:


> "The fact that you explore yourself more than others, that you dress differently, that you don't find idle chatter entertaining, that you aren't faddish, that you despise television, or that you don't respect "public opinion", (an oxymoron if ever there was one), may mean that you live, not below the standard of normalcy, but above it."
> 
> Daryl Sharp - TO Jungian Analyst


Jesus- now you're quoting my mom's friends! You're freakin' me out, Michelle!


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

"One cow with diarrhea dirties the whole herd." - Direct English Translation of a Hungarian Proverb


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

nine said:


> Jesus- now you're quoting my mom's friends! You're freakin' me out, Michelle!


Oh man that's funny! She sent me here to keep an eye on you nine! I'm kidding! That's cool that you know him tho, I read a few of his books. That is actually one of my favorite quotes, it's like; check, check, check, check.... I ain't 'normal' by most standards for sure.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

"Tragedy is when I cut my finger, Comedy is when you walk into an open sewer and die." - Mel Brooks


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Man who has hole in pocket feels cocky all day.

Man who stands on toilet is high on pot.

-Confusious


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

"No wonder nobody comes here, its too crowded." - Yogi Berra


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

" We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then,
is not an act, but a habit." -Aristotle


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

"Free is when you dont have to do nothing or pay for nothing...
I want to be free....free as a bird...."

Frank Zappa


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Taffy is delicious. Lowtones
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.What? it's true.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Lowtones said:


> Taffy is delicious. Lowtones
> .
> .
> .
> ...


i second that.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Modesty: The gentle art of enhancing your charm by pretending not to be aware of it.

-dh


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

A perfectly cromulent one by Jebidiah Springfield............
"A noble spirit embiggens the smallest man."


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Asking a question is to be embarassed for a short moment;
Not asking a question is to be embarassed for the rest of your life.

Japanese Proverb.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

A secret is something that you tell to one person at a time


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

jcayer said:


> Japanese Proverb.


This is one of my faves:

"The nail that sticks up gets hammered down."


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Profanity is the habenero in the spicebox of language!
-Me-

Under certain circumstances, profanity provides a relief denied even to prayer. 
-- *Mark Twain* 

Man will never be free until the last king is strangled with the entrails of the last priest.
—Denis Diderot


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Man will never be free until the last king is strangled with the entrails of the last priest.
> —Denis Diderot


M. Diderot has just made my personal hero list.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

"Fuddle Duddle"



Pierre Elliot Trudeau


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

*Quote to share*

Here's one that I have kept around a long time but can't remember from where?

........so all of us, creatures of chance and accident, victims of fears we can not name, driven by needs we can not understand, go running and falling through life, crying with pain and hooting with laughter. We are all children of the dark, making up the stories of our lives.........

cheers
RIFF


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

One from "Eco- Challenge"
"Pain is inevitable
Misery is optional"


More people need to be told that from time to time.... 

From the movie "Harley Davidson and the Marlborough Man"
It's better to be dead and cool, than alive and uncool.

Keep that one in mind, the next time yer faced with a pressure situation.... 

and one for all of us here for what we do.... 

"At the end of the day, when all is said and done, you got your friends, you got your family, and you got your band. If you're really lucky, they're all one and the same"

From the movie "Pray for Rock & Roll!"... If you ain't see in, you may as well not even have eyes or ears....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> One from "Eco- Challenge"
> "Pain is inevitable
> Misery is optional"
> More people need to be told that from time to time....
> ...



..great quotes, but this one does make me laugh:

"It's better to be dead and cool, than alive and uncool."

personally, i take great pride in being uncool!

:banana: 

-dh


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

You would, David.... 

More

"I am against religion because it teaches us to be satisfied with not understanding the world.”
-Richard Dawkins

"If you have to eat a toad, don't look at it for too long. If you have to eat 2 toads, eat the big one first."
-Mark Twain-

"Only good swords become old swords"
-Viking-Age saying-
(And it really suits guitars too!)

“What has 'theology' ever said that is of the smallest use to anybody? When has 'theology' ever said anything that is demonstrably true and is not obvious? What makes you think that 'theology' is a subject at all?”
-Richard Dawkins again-


----------



## NOS Gary (May 3, 2007)

Man, that Richard Dawkins is one cynical dude.

Here's a good one:

"Do you love, do you hate it,
There it is - the way you made it"
Frank Zappa


Sorry...more of a line from a song than an actual quote.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> You would, David.... -


...ha! you know me too well!

then it will come as no surprise that not only do i take great pride in not being "cool", i take even greater pride in being decidedly "unmanly".

but i am curious as to how they got mister banana to mimic the way i dance so precisely. take it away, mister banana:

:banana: 

-dh


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

"Richard Dawkins is one cynical dude"
Richard Dawkins is one of the few people in this world, with his head screwed on right....


----------

